

Give suggestions on people to circle on Google+ - rtp


======
rtp
My suggestions:

Paul Irish (jQuery): <https://plus.google.com/113127438179392830442/posts>

John Resig (jQuery, Khan Academy):
<https://plus.google.com/115675748062237570841/posts>

Ryan Dahl (node.js): <https://plus.google.com/115094562986465477143>

Yehuda Katz (Ruby on Rails, jQuery):
<https://plus.google.com/106300407679257154689>

------
jsavimbi
It really sucks that Google+ doesn't allow for creating groups yet or
exporting your circles.

